# The Guitar Improvisation Thread



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Inspired by the Blues Thread, and since this is a guitar forum, I thought it would be nice to have a reatively genre free thread with guitar improvisation. Could be anything from Jazz to metal to fusion to southern rock to chicken-pickin'. Electric, Acoustic or combination, whatever.

So, to start, a guitarist who is a genre in himself....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The solos at the end are just outstanding...the slide solo by Derek Trucks gives me goosebumps everytime...Jimmy Herring just rips as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I suppose this could be in the blues thread as well...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

zontar said:


> I suppose this could be in the blues thread as well...


Every road trip I've been on, at some point this song is in my head.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This is where I'm at these days. Most of my recordings are free form full on improvisations. All by ear. (See signature).

Here's a recent one I particularly like. I even like the name I gave it. Sad but true.

Ive been improve only jamming with these two since our first jam in 2009. Probably our 15th jam ever together. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fbamase-4-sad-but-true


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Faboulus 


Alex said:


> The solos at the end are just outstanding...the slide solo by Derek Trucks gives me goosebumps everytime...Jimmy Herring just rips as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Scott Henderson All Blues


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


>


Great stuff - The bass solo was killer as well and not sure if it was Bunny Brunel.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

amagras said:


> Scott Henderson All Blues


Incredible player - One of my faves. I do wish SH would lay off the trem sometimes though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One of John McLaughlin`s incarnations


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Joe Bonamassa's Mountain Time live at Rockpalast in 2005.

This starts at the solo, pretty much:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Banned from Utopia - former Zappa musicians - inspired by Zappa. Playing Zappa in this vid. (Not Band from Utopia). This one is from the mid 90s. Banned has reformed recently (rumour has it that Gail's Vader like choke hold on Frank's musical property prevented this until recently). Interesting Fran inspired guitar improv by Ike Willis


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zappa plays Zappa - Zomby Woof. Vai's solo improvisation is very entertaining


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Banned from Utopia - former Zappa musicians - inspired by Zappa. Playing Zappa in this vid. (Not Band from Utopia). This one is from the mid 90s. Banned has reformed recently (rumour has it that Gail's Vader like choke hold on Frank's musical property prevented this until recently). Interesting Fran inspired guitar improv by Ike Willis


Great version. My favourite song on JG part 2. Thanks for that - i now know how to play the 2 arpeggiated chords.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Really like the way he explores a theme.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Cookin'


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Side 3 from CTA, blew my mind when I first heard it  Kath was incredible.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of it here--including some cool keyboard improvisation too.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Nobody builds a solo like Derek Trucks. Bonus points for the very attentive and sharp rhythm section.






By the way, eTown is a killer podcast / radio show. I have discovered countless music acts through that show.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Been listening to Jazz is Dead lately. Here is another number based on a Grateful Dead song...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jimmy Herring Band - 2010


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------

